# Bachmann 2-6-0 Mogul



## lrparks (Nov 21, 2008)

Does anybody have video or pics of a Bachmann 2-6-0 Mogul? I could find plenty of the Bachmann Annie's on YouTube, but none for the Bachmann 2-6-0 Mogul. Really torn between getting the Annie or the Mogul and would like to see them in action. Thanks.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Which one? The Indie or the Centenial?


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a shot of a B'mann Spectrum Mogul I recently bashed. It no longer looks exactly like it did "out-of-the-box" but enough so that you'll get a general idea. If you'd like to see more of it, click on my name below and select "New Ol' No. 12" from the "Engines" drop-down menu.


BTW, the Bachmann Mogul is a very nice running locomotive (at least, this one is.) Good luck and have fun.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a1/banjocharley/81491.jpg


Try this link (I would love to become a First Class member but as long as the site doesn't support Safari on the Mac I will freeload.)


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Irparks,

I own both. I feel the details are superior on the mogul. Here's a shot of one that has been weathered:










Dave


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

"I would love to become a First Class member but as long as the site doesn't support Safari on the Mac I will freeload." 

CCSII -

That's why I switched to _*Firefox*_ for my iMac G5. No regrets.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack Thompson i looked at your site and the weathering and detail work on your engines and rolling stock awsome first rate all the way thanks for the pictures


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a picture of my clean none weathered mogul ...sorry no video. Nice runner... No complaints.

Gary


----------



## lrparks (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Big65Dude,

Wow! That's a nice looking Ol' No. 12. Looks like you really had to pack in the tender. I'm looking to have a similar setup, but am currently looking at an RCS Elite 3. Was it difficult to get all that packed in? Do have any tutorials for getting all that in the tender? Thanks.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Irparks -

To paraphrase an old USMC slogan: "The _difficult_ we do immediately - the _impossible_ takes a little longer."

It's only difficult when there isn't enough room to get everything inside. If there _*is*_ room, then all you have to do is figure out an arrangement or configuration that works. 

In this case, the heavy battery pack had to be set to one side of the speaker magnet in order to fit, but that gave the tender a severe list to port. I had to add lead weights on the opposite side to counterbalance the tender on its bolsters. That wasn't difficult, just challenging- and fun!


Good luck with your project and I hope you have as much fun as I did on mine.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

lrp-- 

For video of a mogul, see this clip, about halfway through (courtesy of Fletchers): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgs8ifVzTcM 

regards 

TL


----------



## lrparks (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Tom! That's what I was looking for. Great song to go with it. I'm definately going with the 2-6-0 Mogul just need to decide which one.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey lrparks,
If you decide to go with the Mogul, you might want to consider Trainworld. I've bought a couple through them. Can't beat the price, speed or service.

Keep us posted!
Matt


----------



## lrparks (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up Matt. I did notice the price drop which has lead me to the Mogul. I noticed on the Trainsworld website that they have the Baldwin Locomotive Works Mogul on sale for $225. However, I like the color scheme of the Kansas Central #102. I know, picky. I will call and see if they have one of those for the same price. If not St Aubins has it for $239.


----------



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's a battery that will fit in the Spectrum Mogul tender with all the other electronics. A bit pricey but well worth it. I put my Airwire receiver in the boiler and poked the antennae up the smokestack. Of course you need to pull the smoke unit and circuit board to do this.

BatterySpace 



Kevin


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's how I installed a 14.8 volt Li-Ion battery pack (also from Batteryspace.com - the big green thing on the left side,) a 3-inch speaker, an AirWire receiver/decoder, a Phoenix P-5 sound card, volume toggle switch and a programming jack inside a B'mann Mogul tender. Also, a recharging jack and on-off switch are hidden in the water hatch. 












The coal pile is removable to allow access to the stuff in the tender. I found that because the tender is made entirely of plastic, I could leave the antenna laying flat inside without loss of range. 











Here's what the battery pack looks like (below.) It's a Li-ion 18650 Battery: 14.8V 2200mah Li-Ion Battery Module ( Long ) with PCB from BatterySpace.com (click for a link to their web site.) Cost: about 65 bucks.








As I mentioned above, the heavy battery pack had to be set to one side of the speaker magnet in order to fit inside the tender, but that gave it a severe list to port so I had to add lead weights on the opposite side to counterbalance the tender on its bolsters. 

As the old saying goes (with apologies to my fellow cat-lovers,) "There's more than one way to skin a cat." This is just the way I did mine.


----------



## lrparks (Nov 21, 2008)

What is the easiest way to cut the plastic of the tender? What speaker did you use? Thanks.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I would cut it using a fine razor saw and mitre box if I could fit it in. 

I’m not a fan of using a Dremel or similar for that type of job, it always ends in diaster for me. Also the Dremel can heat the plastic making it melt.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually _do_ use a Dremel tool to cut plastic - a cordless, variable speed model, with the largest saw blade I've got (if there's room.) I set the speed relatively low and brace the tool against a rest of some kind to keep it steady. I'll also use my 10" band saw sometimes if I need to cut all the way through. May not be the "easiest" ways to do it, but they're often the best.


----------

